# micro sd Blackberry bold problem



## Gameking-4 (Apr 11, 2011)

my blackberry bold does not recognise micro sd's,

have tried formatting the micro sd, resetting the blackberry.

used the same micro sd on my friends blackberry, it does work on his.

i suspect a hardware problem, any suggestions?


----------



## Originality (Apr 11, 2011)

Take it to the shops, ask them to check it out.


----------



## Coto (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait. Won´t it detect micro SD *through OS as storage media?* but _will it recognize mp3,ringtones,photos, etc. inside Blackberry OS_just fine?


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Wait. Won´t it detect micro SD *through OS as storage media?* but _will it recognize mp3,ringtones,photos, etc. inside Blackberry OS_just fine?



i don't really understand what you mean, i am a total mobile n00b.

i can take pictures and they get stored, but not on my micro sd card.

if i put stuff on the card with my pc, and then put it in my BB it won't show.

it's like it's simply not in there.


----------



## Originality (Apr 12, 2011)

Forgive his english, it may not be his first language.

What I think he meant to ask, was if the phone cannot access the MicroSD card (as a memory card) but can still read the multimedia on the device (music and pictures basically) using one of the blackberry apps. I can't tell if he was thinking of media on the memory card or in the internal flash memory.

Normally the blackberry should be able to recognise that the MicroSD card is inserted, but say something along the lines of "not recognised" or "unable to access" or "incorrect format" if it's not able to access it. If the blackberry just shows something like "no memory card inserted", then it's obviously a problem with the contacts of the MicroSD reader. It could just be that your MicroSD isn't formatted properly, but if it works in your friend's blackberry then that probably isn't the problem. 

That's why I said take it to the store you got it from and ask them. They should have more experience than you at how to set up phones and memory cards, so they should be able to work out where the problem lies with just a couple minutes of testing. It would take 30 times as much effort to try and guide you through the tests via the forums, especially when I have little experience with blackberry devices (the only thing I've done is worked out how to transfer media from internal memory to the MicroSD card, and how to get it to copy huge videos onto a USB flash drive to be printed).


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm going to do that sometime this week, will post results


----------



## Coto (Apr 12, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> Forgive his english, it may not be his first language.
> 
> What I think he meant to ask, was if the phone cannot access the MicroSD card (as a memory card) but can still read the multimedia on the device (music and pictures basically) using one of the blackberry apps. I can't tell if he was thinking of media on the memory card or in the internal flash memory.
> 
> ...



Well it´s true, English may not be my first language but I´m trying to do not turn it into engrish.

Let´s get started:

1. Internal Flash memory keeps BB OS, so you was right, I meant the "external storage media" mode. As you can see, blackberry has options where you can set up your_ blackberry as a external disk_ when a micro SD is set inside, of course along a USB cable and a computer.

2. If your BB can´t even detect a micro sd while placed correctly, then you should wipe your device using any BB OS formatter then re-install the whole OS (BB Operating System) through BlackBerry Desktop Manager (6.0 or higher).

3. I had some kind of this issue, because my blackberry could detect a micro sd, read its files and interact with it, but I could not use it as external storage USB (you are able to do that if you connect your BB & PC through a mini-5 pin usb cable  standard USB cable). And a app I found somewhere fixed that issue, but I don´t think it is your case.


----------



## sidramalik100 (May 12, 2011)

well if it is still not working very well then you need to format it from the computer then it will work again because may be  your micro would not be work due to the virus problem and when will you format it then it will work again in Blackberry phone


----------



## Originality (May 12, 2011)

I've never heard of a microSD mounted virus for a phone. From my limited understanding of phone OSs, it's not even possible.

Also, this thread is kinda dead, since the OP said he would post results but never did. I can only assume he got the problem fixed or got a replacement.


----------



## Arithmatics (May 15, 2011)

Updated your blackberry's OS? I had the same problem with my Bold 3 but when I updated it it was working normally again.


----------

